# just starting this stuff



## A-Cak (Jul 26, 2003)

alright well i've been working out for a while now... but not really changed anything. so obviously im doing this stuff wrong. id appriciate any help people could give me on proper exercises to work with or how often to etc. thanks


----------



## Mudge (Jul 26, 2003)

Surf, search, ask questions!

Welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2003)

A-Cak welcome to IM! 

I recommend that you start reading the articles here: www.ironmagazine.com


----------



## A-Cak (Jul 26, 2003)

I'll have to do that. Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome aboard.


----------

